# Rush Beyond the Lighted Stage



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey all watched this one On Canada Day. I highley recommend it to all you Rush fans out there. As most of you may know by now I am a huge fan of Samm Dunn And Scott McFayden's movies and this one did not dissapoint. The old video they dug up was fantastic. Loved seeing the highlightes of one of my favorite bands through the years.

They really have a special relationship and it's nice just seeing them being the "guys"

2 thumbs up!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH i so Agree with you here Starbuck. i'm a HUGH fan of Samm Dunn And Scott McFayden, their Flight 666 Doc was incredible, so i knew buying the bluray for the Rush one was a sure thing. it's just pure fun. At the end, the Diner thing is just hilarious, and when i saw that they had a LOT MORE in the Extra of that supper, i was so glad...i pissed myself watching it..

SO cool to see a band get alone for SO LONG.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> OH i so Agree with you here Starbuck. i'm a HUGH fan of Samm Dunn And Scott McFayden, their Flight 666 Doc was incredible, so i knew buying the bluray for the Rush one was a sure thing. it's just pure fun. At the end, the Diner thing is just hilarious, and when i saw that they had a LOT MORE in the Extra of that supper, i was so glad...i pissed myself watching it..
> 
> SO cool to see a band get alone for SO LONG.


Yes indeed that was just pure fun. It's so nice to see a band of that Eminence that certainly do NOT take themselves seriously at all and appear to be just down to earth people.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw it in a small theatre in Waterloo this past weekend and LOVED it. Highly recommended.

I dig RUSH a lot, but it's also such a well done film that anyone would enjoy it, fans and non-fans alike. Just great!

I'm going to see them in Sarnia this weekend, nice way to kick of the summer. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Yes indeed that was just pure fun. *It's so nice to see a band of that Eminence that certainly do NOT take themselves seriously at all *and appear to be just down to earth people.


Yes, that was very appealing.

This movie was so good, I didn't want it to end! So many big laughs and great moments.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Having a hell of a time getting a copy of this DVD. Besy Buy in the city has been sold out of it for weeks and nobody else seems to have any either.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I loved it. Great film. It was really nice to see them get along so well and come off as really down to earth. I loved the part when a lady wanted Lee's autograph and didn't even recognize Lifeson. That was hilarious. I'm sure they've had their share of trials and tribulations but what a great thing to be able to say that you've spent your life with good friends doing what you love doing - and being very successful. I don't think it can get better than that.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought the HD version off iTunes and watched it last night. Very enlightening. Working my way through the "Extras" tonight.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

It was on VH1 when I was in the US. I love the movie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They have some at Amazon, maybe I will just order it from there

Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage [Blu-ray]: Amazon.ca: DVD


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> They have some at Amazon, maybe I will just order it from there
> 
> Rush: Beyond the Lighted Stage [Blu-ray]: Amazon.ca: DVD


Tried HMV? The ones here have lots.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I went to the Rush show at the ACC as a guest of Anthem and Scott & Sam were both there for the show and the after party. Couldn't have been nicer guys. I'd met them briefly at the premiere of the flick - but there was a fair bit of attention on them as well as Geddy and Alex and they spent the night "workin' the room". For the concert and the party they were "one of the guys" and as laidback as possible, even with being recognized and asked for pictures, etc. I went on a beverage run with Scot during the show and there weren't many people in the concourse, but it seemed like every 5th person or so knew him and said hi or said "love your work dude" or something like that and he genuinely seemed to appreciate it, stop and shake hands, etc. 

I actually hit the library yesterday to borrow Iron Maiden - Flight 666 so I can check that out this weekend. Seemed like just as many of their fans mentioned that flick as they did Beyond The Lighted to them.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Tried HMV? The ones here have lots.


What he said, they have lots and it BD was only 19.99.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

after reading this for a coupla' days..I had to check it out.
great heads up people! tnx!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just finished watching this flick and its a wonderful look into the life of the band. I am also glad that one of my favorite albums from them, Hemispheres was shown some huge respect from the music community and a lot of artists. I am also surprised by how influential the album was at that time for the band. 

A must see movie for a Rush fan and not a bad film for a person that is not.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I forgot about it and today I found it on Rogers On Demand, Free.

What a great story of the band, it's really heart warming to see the friendship of those guys, I wish I had a friend like that.
The fellow that did it has done a great job again, Iron maiden and his Heavy metal docs were also great. Great to see this local Toronto kid doing good, Don Cherry would be proud!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

silly question.... I really don't like Rush's music, is there a chance I will still enjoy the movie?

examples: I have no use for Anvil's music, but liked their movie.
can take or leave Metallica, felt the same about their movie.
Loved It Might Get Loud.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

puckhead said:


> silly question.... I really don't like Rush's music, is there a chance I will still enjoy the movie?
> 
> examples: I have no use for Anvil's music, but liked their movie.
> can take or leave Metallica, felt the same about their movie.
> Loved It Might Get Loud.


Its a good story in my opinion, they dont really throw a lot of music at you. There are some live shots but not a large amount. But its a nice story of a bands journey from nothing to stardom. So I think you would enjoy the story if nothing else.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Bevo said:


> I forgot about it and today I found it on Rogers On Demand, Free.


In which section was the movie on Rogers On Demand?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Terry, It was actualy playing on 301, I will look it up later for you.

Puck, the same guys that did Anvil did Rush, its a great story if your a fan of music and stage outfits.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Finally watched this last night! Fantastic movie. I highly recommend watching this, even if you are not a fan. Warning, you may become a fan after watching it.


----------

